# New squirrel load



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll be trying sometime this week. 
Take this... And shoot it out of this... Basically a smooth bore 28 gauge with a "loudner" on the end...


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Squirrels better take cover-chadwimc is in the woods with new toy!!!!!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

so kool but so funny, hey if ya run out of shot ya can put gravel in it hahahah


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

22lr head shot


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

chadwimc said:


> I'll be trying sometime this week.
> Take this... And shoot it out of this... Basically a smooth bore 28 gauge with a "loudner" on the end...
> 
> 
> ...


WANT!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

That looks like something you unplug drains with.


----------

